# Get a second mini keyboard for the desktop?



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello all,

I changed my setup a while back to go from an S61 on my desktop to an 88 keyboard under the desk. I find having a piano-like full keyboard handy and fun to play, but it also introduced some workflow downsides. One being that you have to pull it out whenever you want to play anything and because it pushes you further back, it's a bit un-ergonomic and overkill for quick things. So I've been thinking of re-adding a small keyboard, like NI's M32 keyboard, to the top of the desktop for quick access.

Anybody doing the same?

Cheers!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 12, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I changed my setup a while back to go from an S61 on my desktop to an 88 keyboard under the desk. I find having a piano-like full keyboard handy and fun to play, but it also introduced some workflow downsides. One being that you have to pull it out whenever you want to play anything and because it pushes you further back, it's a bit un-ergonomic and overkill for quick things. So I've been thinking of re-adding a small keyboard, like NI's M32 keyboard, to the top of the desktop for quick access.
> 
> ...


Yep! I use the 88 for piano and orch; the m32 mainly for synths and whatnot (with the KK knobs being very handy), but also sometimes just for a flute or violin or perc etc.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 12, 2021)

I have the Komplete Kontrol MK1 as master keyboard. Then a small Nektar controller on my desk. I like to use it as keyswitch controller and i prefer the modwheel. Love the setup this way!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 12, 2021)

Ha ! Lyle Mays (RIP) did this so well _ playing Trilian _on top of MIDI'd Grand .... but then things like talent come into play ....


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes, I have a FP-30 to the right, and a Keylab25 on the desk. There are a lot of times when I only need to use one of them (The keylab has several sliders and knobs, while the piano is only keys)


----------



## LauraC (Jun 12, 2021)

I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand for piano parts and a Nektar LX61 for most everything else. The 88 is easier for key switching as well. Love this setup.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

You all have convinced me! Going to order the M32.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 12, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You all have convinced me! Going to order the M32.


As long as you don't use another NI Keyboard and Komplete Kontrol, you're fine.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 12, 2021)

Arturia’s mini has channel after touch.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 12, 2021)

MisteR said:


> Arturia’s mini has channel after touch.


Uh I think only their Keylab 49 and 61 mk2 have aftertouch. The minilab does not. I’ve owned it.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 12, 2021)

Nope i have it. It has aftertouch. It ain’t great aftertouch. But it’s there.

Edit: sorry keystep is the one I mean.

so same pricepoint as NI but with AT. If that interests the OP.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

I was looking at the Arturia one, but the M32's dimensions are perfect for my particular space (and I heard the keys aren't absolutely horrible for a small keyboard).


----------



## MisteR (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah I’m curious. Not nuts about mini keys myself. Have used the XKEY chicklet one. That has polyphonic AT and I sort of prefer it (matches the form factor of mac keyboard) But it can be weird too.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes the keys are really good for a mini keyboard. I like it.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 12, 2021)

I have a CME Xkey in front of me on the desk, a little high but it’s only for quick parts. 

and a Novation SuperNova II (61 keys, 20 years old) on the _side_...

computer keyboard and mouse are in the ‘drawer’ for ergonomics


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I have a CME Xkey in front of me on the desk, a little high but it’s only for quick parts.
> 
> and a Novation SuperNova II (61 keys, 20 years old) on the _side_...
> 
> computer keyboard and mouse are in the ‘drawer’ for ergonomics


That sounds like a good setup. I used to keep my keyboard on the side but didn’t feel it was immediate enough for operating in conjunction with my mouse. A second smaller keyboard in front of me probably would’ve solved that.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 12, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That sounds like a good setup. I used to keep my keyboard on the side but didn’t feel it was immediate enough for operating in conjunction with my mouse. A second smaller keyboard in front of me probably would’ve solved that.


I had the big keyboard in front but on my desk it was too high. The main reason I moved it was to have it at the correct height and have my computer keyboard at the correct height. It’s a frustrating thing to trade off actually. Because it is a bit out of the way and I have to “decide” to pivot to it to use it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I had the big keyboard in front but on my desk it was too high. The main reason I moved it was to have it at the correct height and have my computer keyboard at the correct height. It’s a frustrating thing to trade off actually. Because it is a bit out of the way and I have to “decide” to pivot to it to use it.


Same problem I had but managed to get the Casio CDP-S100 today which is less than 4” high so can fit _under_ my desk and doesn’t make the desk much higher than normal working height.


----------



## Frederick (Jun 12, 2021)

For Cubase users with enough desktop space I can recommend the MODX6 as a second keyboard. It has more than excellent Cubase integration with 3 DAW control modes:
1) For when you want to use it as a synth (it's an awesome synth by the way), only the transport controls are mapped to Cubase
2) For DAW control with almost every knob and slider available for custom mapping
3) For Plugin/Vst control, again with almost everything available for custom mapping.

Custom mapping is done by using the onboard screen. Switching between the modes is just one button push.

It does come with a pricetag though, considering it's actually a good hardware synth.

Myself I have the MODX6 hoovering above my 88 keys keyboard, and above the MODX a big screen. This means my desk with a laptop on top has to be on the side. This is the part that sucks about my setup and what makes me envious of all the people with a desktop that has a drawer built in for a keyboard. I have too many knobs and sliders that are too deep on my 88 keys keyboard so a drawer wouldn't work in my case.


----------



## veranad (Jun 12, 2021)

I use a Korg D1 as master beyboard on the side and a NI S25 on the desk (perfect size, nice keybed, excellent Komplete controller).


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 12, 2021)

I’ll add to the mini on the desk/big one underneath love-in.

Its a great setup. I use the mini for programming, preset browsing etc. Even orchestral stuff. The ergonomics are great and you can save the “big keys” for when you need them.

They also make a great keyswitch controller. 

I’m got my beady eye on the M Audio Oxy Pro coming out in July. 32 mini keys with a mod wheel: The Holy Grail.


----------



## veranad (Jun 13, 2021)

I am thinking that a Yamaha Reface may be a very good option too.

More expensive and featured than others, but nice keybed (smaller keys) and a great fun keyboard to take on vacation or whatever.

I have a Reface CP (Rhodes, Wurli...) and love it.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 13, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I’m got my beady eye on the M Audio Oxy Pro coming out in July. 32 mini keys with a mod wheel: The Holy Grail.


Got my eye on this as well, as I also want a portable 32 key keyboard, as well as a small keyboard next to my Roland fp-10


----------



## Markrs (Jun 13, 2021)

veranad said:


> I am thinking that a Yamaha Reface may be a very good option too.


Never heard of these before, just watched some videos and they look and sound amazing!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 13, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Same problem I had but managed to get the Casio CDP-S100 today which is less than 4” high so can fit _under_ my desk and doesn’t make the desk much higher than normal working height.


Very cool!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 15, 2021)

Received the M32 today - what a great little keyboard! Nice to have 2.5 octaves / 32 keys instead of just 25 like most mini keyboards. Keys are slightly larger than I expected, which was a nice surprise. I definitely would've preferred wheels for the pitch and mod strips, but I have my Nakedboard MC-8 for faders. Nice to add 8 assignable knobs + transport control. Definitely game changing in terms of workflow to have it right in front of me always - no need to pull on the main keyboard if I just want to program something up quick. Console 1 got the boot from a real estate standpoint (think I may sell it and just keep the C1 Fader which I use way more).


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 15, 2021)

LauraC said:


> I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand for piano parts and a Nektar LX61 for most everything else. The 88 is easier for key switching as well. Love this setup.


Oooo, another in the SL88 Grand club.  👍🏼


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 15, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received the M32 today - what a great little keyboard! Nice to have 2.5 octaves / 32 keys instead of just 25 like most mini keyboards. Keys are slightly larger than I expected, which was a nice surprise. I definitely would've preferred wheels for the pitch and mod strips, but I have my Nakedboard MC-8 for faders. Nice to add 8 assignable knobs + transport control. Definitely game changing in terms of workflow to have it right in front of me always - no need to pull on the main keyboard if I just want to program something up quick. Console 1 got the boot from a real estate standpoint (think I may sell it and just keep the C1 Fader which I use way more).


Nice pick, everyone I've heard that has it is quite happy for what it does. I use the microKEY 37 as my mini, but if I didn't have that, I'd have gotten the M32.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 18, 2021)

I have keystep….well its ok…but not much more of that. Wouldn’t use it as a 2nd kyboard for snythstuff, its more toy or mobile solution…or for triggering stuff but nothing serious to play on.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 18, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Never heard of these before, just watched some videos and they look and sound amazing!


Quality keybed as well. I have one and it's actually fun to play despite being a mini.


----------



## erodred (Jun 18, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I’ll add to the mini on the desk/big one underneath love-in.
> 
> Its a great setup. I use the mini for programming, preset browsing etc. Even orchestral stuff. The ergonomics are great and you can save the “big keys” for when you need them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that. Now to convince the wife that I need it. Was looking at something with a few faders and drumpads and the pricepoint for this is really good.


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 19, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Quality keybed as well. I have one and it's actually fun to play despite being a mini.


Looking at one of those as well.
I guess I'm the only one who finds the keybed of the M32 to be awful.


----------



## THW (Jul 18, 2021)

LauraC said:


> I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand for piano parts and a Nektar LX61 for most everything else. The 88 is easier for key switching as well. Love this setup.


Hey! Is that the output desk? I am having a tough time deciding which 88 key controller to go for that’ll properly fit this desk (torn between NI s88, Arturia keylab, and now Studio Logic the more I read about it). Does your SL 88 grand slide fully under the desk, if that is indeed output? As far as I know the only one of those that fits properly is the Arturia.


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 18, 2021)

Seems like the Platform desk ! I have one also.
But NI S88 is to large (not to high).
SL88 grand, Keylab 88 mk2 will all fit in lenght but not in height.
The real availlable height is 10,5 cm not 11 as mentioned on their site.
Their "advice" lowering the tray by only using 2 screws iso 4, seems a very risky
business, strenght wise. I wouldn't trust it for a cent, with my 88 keyboard.
Thats why I went for a Casio PX-S3000 which would fit (about 3 mm spare) but...

_I cannot confirm this yet! __I ordered one and it would be available in only 1 week.
I"m already waiting 6 __weeks now and still nothing. (@Keymusic Belgium)_


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 19, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received the M32 today - what a great little keyboard! Nice to have 2.5 octaves / 32 keys instead of just 25 like most mini keyboards. Keys are slightly larger than I expected, which was a nice surprise. I definitely would've preferred wheels for the pitch and mod strips, but I have my Nakedboard MC-8 for faders. Nice to add 8 assignable knobs + transport control. Definitely game changing in terms of workflow to have it right in front of me always - no need to pull on the main keyboard if I just want to program something up quick. Console 1 got the boot from a real estate standpoint (think I may sell it and just keep the C1 Fader which I use way more).


In the end, I've just replaced my (broken) NI M32 with.....another M32.

I couldn't resist the keys. IMO, probably the most playable mini keys going at the moment. Like you say, they're physically bigger than other keybeds - here they are stacked next to my M Audio 32.






I'm hoping for a MK2 version that jettisons the touch strips. I can get by with them. For now.


----------



## devonmyles (Jul 19, 2021)

Little and Large:
Komplete Kontrol A25 and my ancient, trusty old Studiologic 88 (after 17 years of solid use, I'm scared sh**less to part with it).


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 19, 2021)

Another good second Keyboard, especially if you want a basic audio interface for maybe sound out, or for your laptop , is the irig Key Pro 2 - 37 Full size keys, but you do get a stereo out ASIO interface, which can be very handy.


----------



## THW (Jul 19, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Seems like the Platform desk ! I have one also.
> But NI S88 is to large (not to high).
> SL88 grand, Keylab 88 mk2 will all fit in lenght but not in height.
> The real availlable height is 10,5 cm not 11 as mentioned on their site.
> ...


Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 19, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Another good second Keyboard, especially if you want a basic audio interface for maybe sound out, or for your laptop , is the irig Key Pro 2 - 37 Full size keys, but you do get a stereo out ASIO interface, which can be very handy.


Had a look into that as well as other and looks nice, but would have liked transport control on it.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 20, 2021)

Has anyone got the M Audio Oxy Pro Mini yet? Interested to know about quality - it's almost too inexpensive, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Keith McMillen's K-Board which I use on the go. Used to use at the desk but I strictly use a M-Audio KeyStation nowadays. I've had tons of controllers but this one just feels right.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 21, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> Has anyone got the M Audio Oxy Pro Mini yet? Interested to know about quality - it's almost too inexpensive, if you know what I mean.


If you decide to go for it before Friday you can get 20% off via Music Matter eBay store









M-Audio Oxygen Pro Mini 694318025116 | eBay


Mapped and ready to go. Want to make music but don’t know music theory?. Fear not, the Oxygen Pro Mini has you covered. You can change the chord properties and use your own progressions to make it easier than ever to create the chords you want.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## georgewmusic (Aug 17, 2021)

LauraC said:


> I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand for piano parts and a Nektar LX61 for most everything else. The 88 is easier for key switching as well. Love this setup.


Hi Laura, I realise this is a while ago now but would you be able to tell me what that desk is and where you got it from?


----------



## spacegaier (Aug 17, 2021)

georgewmusic said:


> Hi Laura, I realise this is a while ago now but would you be able to tell me what that desk is and where you got it from?


As others already answered before, it seems to be a Output Platform, based on the quite distinctive in the middle narrowed keyboard tray and X-feet that seamlessly are part of the 19" rack section.








Platform | Studio Desk | Made by Musicians, for Musicians


Platform is a modern, thoughtfully designed desk for your studio space. Made by musicians, for musicians. Includes 3 pairs of rack ears (for 9U of gear). Optional keyboard tray and risers.



output.com


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 17, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yep! I use the 88 for piano and orch; the m32 mainly for synths and whatnot (with the KK knobs being very handy), but also sometimes just for a flute or violin or perc etc.


You never should have posted your desk photo... you just gave away your secret to getting a more organic sound out of your sample libraries. Stick a plant in front of your studio monitor.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 17, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> You never should have posted your desk photo... you just gave away your secret to getting a more organic sound out of your sample libraries. Stick a plant in front of your studio monitor.


You should see what I do when I'm working on headphones.


----------

